# Western Digital Red vs. Blue



## Chanks (16. März 2017)

Moin, moin, 

ich möchte mir gerne eine neue Festplatte zulegen da mir meine Seagate Barracuda deutlich zu laut ist. Nun stehe ich vor der Entscheidung Western Digital Blue oder Red, gibt es Unrterschiede vorallem im Bezug auf die Lautstärke, bei drehen ja mit 5400rpm, gibt es Unterschiede in der Lebenserwartung? 

Danke für sämtliche Hilfreiche Kommentare, Festplatten Tests sind ja leider über die letzten Jahre ehr rar geworden


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2017)

Die Red dreht langsamer und ist vor allem als Datengrab geeignet.

Die Red ist schon sehr leise.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. März 2017)

Kannst im Endeffekt ne Münze werfen. Pech kannst du mit jeder Platte haben. Die Reds sind wie schon gesagt sehr leise und dabei auch noch für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet.

Welche Größe peilst du an? Eine Statistik sagt übrigens, dass 3 TB Platten die kürzeste Lebenserwartung haben  aber weißt ja selbst: Traue keiner Statistik....


----------



## Chanks (16. März 2017)

4TB sind angestrebt  

Die Platte soll als Datengrab, aber auch für Spiele und Programme dienen, mit längeren Ladezeiten kann ich leben solange die Platte dafür im Idle/beim surfen unhörbar ist. 

Müssten die Blue und Red nicht eigentlich sogar gleich laut sein, Green und Blue sind doch nun zusammen gelegt wurden?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. März 2017)

Die Red ist für Storagesysteme entworfen worden, die Blue (und ehemalige Green) für Consumer. Kennst du DF, dann dürfte die Wahl wohl klar sein


----------



## Chanks (16. März 2017)

Ich kenne einiges was sich durch DF abkürzen liese, aber nichts würde mir eine Antwort auf die Frage geben  Was bedeutet das jetzt ohne Kenntniss über DF?


----------



## azzih (16. März 2017)

Für OS und Spiele sollte man heute eh ne SSD verwenden. Für restliche Datenlagerung ist ne langsamere und laufruhige 5400er dann optimal. WD Red und Purple kann man da schon nehmen.


----------



## Chanks (16. März 2017)

Der Bezug zu einer HDD bleibt mir dennoch verborgen  

Gibt es denn jetzt aber Schlussendlich wirkliche Unterschiede zwischen den Blues und Red´s, oder ist es am Ende mehr Marketing Dienstleistung (da ja die Red zB länger Garantie hat)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

Ich habe diese hier 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) und kann sie empfehlen, hat aber nur 1TB
Hier eine mit 4TB 4000GB WD Blue WD40EZRZ 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)


----------

